
Ask HN: What is your development setup? - geekam
I was wondering what do folks use here these days. I am interested in knowing almost everything (from desks, chairs to software) that you use for building your products and achieving your goals. That is, your entire setup.<p>Also, if you could change one thing, what might that be?<p>Examples of some areas of input -<p>* PC&#x2F;Laptop specs
* OS
* Major languages
* Source version control
* Editor(s) (with Plugins)
* Servers, if any
etc.
======
keerthiko
Circumstance: Traveling and working remotely for startup since I had to leave
the US thanks to H1B visa lottery miss. Miss a cushy well-curated work
environment, but the novelty of working in different parts of the world is
interesting.

Software: Developing with Java+ADT/C#+Unity3D/Sublime3/Github. Test devices
Nexus5 + 7 (KitKat). Google Hangouts for team-meetings/human interaction.

Hardware: MBA 13" 2013\. Sometimes use Logitech G5 mouse. Sometimes the
22"Samsung external.

Edit: Tethered/hotspot-ified internet from the mobile carrier most likely to
give me semi-reliable+cheap 3G on my Nexus5. Which is really not very reliable
here in south India (BSNL).

Ergonomics: Fashioned a standing desk by putting a solid (brick-like)
footstool on tiny desk in my parents' house. Perfect height. External monitor
on a shelf next to the desk.

Geographic Location: Currently in tropical Kochi, south India, going to travel
slowly to Singapore soon.

PS: Miss my i7/16GB RAM/GTX460/1900x1200 26"/CMStorm Quickfire desktop machine
that I use for most of my sideprojects (art and gamedev). Left at my first
travel stop out of the US =(

------
mark_l_watson
I mostly work remotely out of my house in the mountains, although I did work
onsite for four months last fall which was fun (that was at Google). I like to
meet my customers in person, but do most work in the comfort of my home with
no commuting time lost. I really like it when customers travel to work with me
out of my home.

Home office: MacBook Air with large external monitor. I have a very nice teak
desk and an ergonomic chair. I don't use my office very often, perhaps 10% of
my working time.

Home and on travel: MacBook Air, with a few lap desk alternatives I switch
between.

I have five locations in our house and outside on our deck where I like to
work. I find that switching working locations is pleasant to do, and provides
a change.

Software: I use IntelliJ for: Clojure, Java, JavaScript, and Ruby development.
I use Emacs for Haskell and Clojure development.

Parrot: of all the species of parrots available to augment my work
environment, I chose a Meyer's Parrot. For ten years (so far) he has been a
pleasant addition to my working environment. (As is my wife :-)

Thinking time: no computer and a yellow pad of paper and a comfortable pen.

I have a lifestyle business (consulting work and I always have a book project)
that I spend about 25 hours a week on, averaged over the last ten years.

~~~
mark_l_watson
edit: missed something important: I use VPNs from Rimuhosting and Digital
Ocean, lots of AWS services, and occasionally AppEngine. I spend a lot of time
in remote SSH shells.

~~~
wwkeyboard
+1 for Digital Ocean, the $5 droplet is fast enough for most of what I do. And
if you haven't tried Mosh recently I'd recommend it, it's a lifesaver when I
get caught in a coffee shop with spotty wifi.

------
sebcat
Asus Zenbook UX31A (i7, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD), FreeBSD 9.2, C/Python/Java, svn,
vim/Eclipse (no plugins)

I'm a dwm user. I usually have tmux with two sessions side-by-side in one dwm
window and Eclipse in another dwm window (if I'm doing something Java related
that day) and chrome in another dwm window.

I like the Zenbook.

~~~
geekam
I was just looking at Asus Zenbook UX31A comparing it to MacBook Pro. It is a
nice machine and practically half the weight of MBP.

I have no idea what "dwm" is, though.

~~~
dbarlett
dynamic window manager [http://dwm.suckless.org/](http://dwm.suckless.org/)

------
drglitch
Custom 'ultraquiet' box with: 32GB, i7, SSD as primary/active projects disk,
backups/cold storage on spinning raid 1, key things backing to cloud, plus
external drive for cold backups.

Monitors: 2x24" IPS dells vertical, with 30" dell IPS horizontal in center.

And of course a Das Keyboard for the hands and a HM Aeron rescued for $175
from a dead '99 internet startup!

I found this setup to be perfect for two-up windows of code plus email/browser
for reference, plus output of what im doing.

Most of time is spent in python/web. Also lots of manual (excel) data
analysis, visual studio, and db-related things.

For travel, an old-ish 11" MBA, which I absolutely love.

Aside from the monitors, the setup is actually a lot cheaper than one might
think - e.g. raided HHDs, video card, etc are all reused from old machines,
24" monitors are 7 and 4 years old, respectively, etc.

~~~
drglitch
Replying to myself, but for those who haven't tried Python Tools for Visual
Studio -
[http://pytools.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=PTVS%20Installati...](http://pytools.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=PTVS%20Installation)
\- take a hard look at it. Once you get it working (which is a bit annoying
with flask), its a beauty for debugging complex object mutation/state
problems, etc

~~~
geekam
Thanks for mentioning the "Python Tools for Visual Studio". We are working to
establish Django+Python environments and needed suggestions for good IDE's
since majority of the devs are on Windows.

How do you compare Python Tools for Visual Studio to PyCharm?

~~~
drglitch
We piloted PyCharm at work (500+ python devs) but found VS to be an easier ide
to write specialized extensions for - e.g. custom source control, workflow
tools, etc.

Nothing beats the quickness of sublimetext, but when you're hunting after more
complex gremlins or doing remote process debugging, a good IDE is key.

I also met PTVS guys at last PyCon and they are very approachable.

------
deckiedan
Work: Home built standing desk, Kensington Trackball w/scrollwheel, MS
Ergonomic 4000 keyboard, second el cheapo screen, iMac 27" (2008), Mavericks.
Latest Vim, git, and virtualbox. Virtualbox machines all provisioned w/
ansible, and simply rolled back manually rather than futzing around with
anything more complex.

Home: Second hand ikea desk, Samsung chromebook running Chrubuntu/awesomewm.
TypeMatrix Keyboard, wowpen-joy vertical mouse. latest vim. git.

Mostly all coding in python/flask. Also plenty of BASH, JS, and the usual
HTML/CSS.

At home, I'd really like a more powerful computer & bigger screen. One day.
Perhaps soon.

At work, I'd really like a TypeMatrix Keyboard, or a TruelyErgonomic (Or
Kinesis Advantage...).

At home and work, I'm using the 'Workman' keyboard layout.

------
alexmic
Hardware: Mac Air 13'' with 27-inch Thunderbolt Display, WASD keyboard (love
it!), Magic mouse, Beyerdynamic DT 770 headphones.

Software: Sublime Text for code and blog posts. Vagrant with Virtualbox/VMWare
Fusion for local VMS with Ubuntu 12.04/Debian Squeeze. Python, JavaScript and
lately Go. Github for repos.

Servers: AWS at work, Digital Ocean/AWS at home.

Location: Stockholm.

Other things: Cheap IKEA desk/bad chair at home, cheap IKEA desk/better chair
at work, Spotify, 1Password, Dropbox, Skype, Hangouts. Screenhero for remote-
debugging customers.

Like to have: A better chair, I'm starting to feel the pain.

------
shocks
Work: Macbook Pro, 15" retina, 2.7Ghz i7, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD. Home: i7
3770k@4ghz, 16GB RAM, 2x GTX 670, 512GB SSD, 7TB hdd

Monitors: 2x 27" Dell IPS for work and 1x 24" TN, 2x 17" at home.

OS: Everything.

Keyboard: Kinesis Advantage Pro at work, Ducky Shine I at home.

SVC: git. :)

Editors: vim, with my vim config found here:
[https://github.com/wridgers/vimto](https://github.com/wridgers/vimto)

Env: Virtual machines (VirtualBox) managed by Vagrant and Chef.

~~~
geekam
So you have a PC at home? Those Dell LED monitors are really nice.

~~~
shocks
Also, one of those 27" Dell monitors is in portrait and the other landscape.
Perfect for coding. Love them!

------
Su-Shee
PC specs: anything which can run ssh and is at hand when I need it

OS: Any Unix/Linux will do

Source/Version Control: Whatever is used where I have to do some work

Editors: vi(m), no plugins

At the end of the day, I really only need some ssh, screen, a halfway decent
shell, any versioning and a vi.

Also: Pen and paper to take notes and ANY simple GUI to run a browser is
appreciated.

If I can have it, I'll take it all in UTF-8, please. :)

------
monk_the_dog
Main Development Hardware: * i7-3930 @ 3.2 GHz/16 GB Ram/240 GB SSD/1 TB HD *
NVidia GeForce GTX 680 (For CUDA programming) * 24" 1900x1200 Dell monitor on
LCD Arm * Quickfire Keyboard * KVM Switch (for linux/mac secondary systems)

Software: * emacs (in evil mode/development wiki in org-mode) *
zsh/tmux/git/cmake * 99% of time programming C++. Compilers: Visual Studio
2013 (main)/Clang (secondary)/gcc (secondary) * Windows 7 (main)/Linux
(secondarily)/Mac (secondarily)

If I could change one thing? _Faster compile times_!!!! Anything that would
improve turnaround time would be a huge productivity boost for me. I still
think C++ is the right language for my project (vision related), but sometimes
I dream about using a language with blazing fast compiles.

~~~
lgieron
>I still think C++ is the right language for my project (vision related)

Interesting. What is the advantage to C++ in the context of CV that outweights
the long compile time for you?

~~~
monk_the_dog
1) Easy access to good vision libraries (in particular OpenCV and ITK)

2) Fairly easy to parallize algorithms w/ OpenMP or Intel's TBB.

3) Compilers (well, Intel C++ anyway) are good at vectorizing code.

4) No garbage collection. I can work with fairly large images and I don't
worry about g.c. (This may be a conservative hangup of mine. As of a couple
years ago anyway g.c. would run out of memory when crunching though a set of
large images).

5) Decent GUI libraries for cross platform interactive GUIs (wxwidgets and QT
in particular).

(And, to be honest, it's also the language I know best and I'm most
comfortable in).

------
eric_bullington
Hardware: i5 + 32 GB of RAM and SSD drive. 24" monitor

IDE: Vim, bash, tmux; I have started using Qt Creator when I do Qt projects
and I actually like it.

Production: traditionally AWS but experimenting with Digital Ocean.

Major languages: Python, C, and JavaScript (some C++ with Qt) but also
experimenting with Go, D, and Dart

------
varjag
Two vertical 27" displays on a Dell workstation running Ubuntu x64. Vertical
is a great setup if you primarily read code and reference materials. Four
virtual screens are mapped on those, the primary being a browser on one
display, and fullsize terminal window on the other.

A dedicated development server box running several chrooted systems in a tmux
session on Ubuntu x64. I'm in embedded and need to use toolchains of different
vintage for legacy products, some available only in x32 flavors with library
requirements from GWB 1st term era. The box handles my Hg repos which are
backed up nightly to tapes in two company branches.

A Dell 13" laptop with Windows, mainly for company's time reporting system
which is Windows only, and for occasional travel.

------
iamwithnail
Macbook Air running OSX 10.9. Git through Bitbucket/SourceTree Webfaction for
servers (MySQL) Python and Django.

At home I have a desk stuck in one end of the kitchen with 2x22" monitors and
a 19" widescreen, ergo keyboard and mouse, which is for 'serious' dev sessions
(or where I"m troubleshooting.)

Main IDE is AptanaStudio3, as it was literally the first 'proper' IDE I could
get to work/make sense on the mac.

If I could change one thing? Have a machine I didn't need to plug in (2x USB,
power, 2x monitors) everytime I sat down to use it - can't I just have a
desktop and laptop that sync perfectly? No? Oh well.

------
abengoam
Self built pc (E8400, 8GB, 128GB SSD) which I will upgrade in the next year or
so. Two 24" monitors, thinking about upgrading to two 27".

Windows host, running VirtualBox images with Linux Mint. I run several images,
each major project in a separate VM.

Almost 100% Clojure development.

SVC: Git mainly.

Editor: Eclipse + Counterclockwise.

For services, I use mostly Heroku and Github.

The best improvement I had in the last years was to buy a corner desk (such as
this
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60251335/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60251335/)
) instead of a regular desk. It's miles ahead in comfort.

------
rudimk
A Dell Inspiron, Intel i5, 4 GB RAM with 1TB worth of disk space. I run
Windows 8.1 Pro - love the clean look. I use Vagrant for coding - got
different boxes for the different projects I work on. 2-3 boxes for coding on
Flask(Python), Docker(Go) and various computational math tools(Numpy, Scipy,
Octave, Sage, Julia, R, F#, Haskell) for MathHarbor, one box for some
consulting gigs using Rails, and another for hacking on IPython. Use Git for
VC. Sublime Text 3 is my editor of choice, but I don't use any plugins, for
now.

If I could change one thing..that'd be the machine itself. Would love a
Macbook.

------
FireBeyond
Hardware: Late 2013 iMac 27", 3.5/32/512, and Thunderbolt Display. Early 2013
rMBP 15", 2.7/16/512\. On my desk, Apple Wireless, Magic Trackpad and Mouse,
use Synergy so I can use the one set between both computers. Audioengine A2+
speakers. Polycom IP phone

Desk: Ikea Galant.

Software: Git (work) and Mercurial. Rails (work) and Python. PyCharm, Sublime
Text 3.

Servers: FreeNAS with 12TB of storage, i7 950/24GB/2TB as a Docker host.
Production environment is Rackspace Cloud and Amazon S3.

------
icebraining
4GB ram, i5 CPU, 120GB SSD, 15" \+ 19" monitors with Ubuntu 12.04

Python (and XML, alas)

Bazaar, Eclipse with PyDev, Vim. Awesome as a WM. Google Apps for chat, email
and calendar. rxvt-unicode as the terminal, zsh as the shell.

Servers: Ubuntu 12.04, Nginx, custom Python app server, Passenger for a third-
party Rails app. Ansible for deployment, Upstart for process management.

Oh, indispensable: redshift[1], particularly in the winter.

[1] [http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

~~~
ladybro
Redshift is wonderful. Came from OS X and couldn't get f.lux to properly work
on Ubuntu 13.10 in the first few days and Redshift was what saved me from
switching back. Once you live with it, you can't live without it.

------
RBerenguel
* Macbook Air Late 2013 (13", i7, 8 GB RAM, 128 GB HD + external USB3 HD) * Mac OS, on rare occasions for fun, Plan9 * Emacs, with a relatively large assortment of plugins (specially evil and gnus), occasionally Acme * Mercurial for work, git for personal stuff * Go, JavaScript, C, R, Lisp, Awk, Python, and lately playing with APL * Any chair that supports me and any desktop that is not very high

------
kbar13

        * retina macbook pro
        * topre keyboard (http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rf104&pid=xf01t0)
        * 27" Monoprice monitor (http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=10509&seq=1&format=2)
        * Apple magic trackpad
        * Linode running Archlinux
        * iTerm2
        * vim

------
martin-adams
Surface Pro 2 (256GB SSD, 8GB RAM)

2 x 1920x1080 monitors (one via displaylink, other via USB) + Surface Pro
screen

Windows 8.1

Virtual Box running:

\- Ubuntu

\- Apache or Nginx (depending on project)

\- PHP or Node.js (depending on project)

\- MySQL, MongoDB, Redis (depending on project)

\- Samba network share

PhpStorm (running in Windows to Samba) & vi in Ubuntu

MySQL Workbench & MongoVue

Node with Less compiler

Bitbucket

TortoiseGit

Amazon EC2, S3 & RDS

Putty

Spotify

Experimenting with Cloud 9 for Node & PHP projects

If there was one thing I would change, it's hiring someone and delegating. I'm
the bottleneck now, not my tools.

~~~
RossM
How are you getting on with that? I do similar stuff, and love the idea of
just docking in a tablet rather than a full laptop. I assume battery drops
pretty quickly while running VMs?

~~~
martin-adams
I absolutely love it! I now use it over my rather powerful i7 laptop (24GB
RAM, etc) and haven't noticed any performance bottlenecks as of yet (the SSD
really helps with that). Best of all, it's dead quiet and doesn't really get
that hot (unless you play games).

I do love however that my laptop bag has gone from weight a tonne to something
I can lift with my little finger. The bonus is the wacom pen, touch input and
well, it having the potential of a tablet.

Edit: You can get quite a few hours out of it battery wise. But I generally
have it plugged in when I'm doing real development work.

------
jyothepro
Hardware: 13" Macbook Air(2012), Samsung 21" monitor, Apple bluetooth keyboard
and trackpad

Software: XCode, Coda2, TotalTerminal, bitbucket, github

Server: Parse, DigitalOcean

Ergonomics: Yet to buy a ergonomic chair and standing desk. Currently using a
normal a chair with wheels and placed a bunch of boxes on the table for
standing desk (temp solution)

------
mattwritescode
16Gb Ram, i7 processor, 512GB SSD, Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, git, sublimetext,
nginx, vagrant, grunt, npm (+more)

------
alleycat
Macbook Pro 15in i7, 16 GB RAM. and and iMac 27inch i7 OSX Mavericks Mostly
Python, Javascript, PHP Git Sublime Text or VIM w/ tmux (too many plugins for
both to share). Also occasionally Transmit app for remote file managing VMware
for virtual machines (usually ubuntu dev)

------
anaphor
Hardware: System76 Galago UltraPro w/ 8 gigs of memory and 500gb Samsung SSD.

Keyboard: SteelSeries 6GV2 (Cherry MX Red switches)

OS: Arch Linux

WM: XMonad

Terminal: Sakura with Tmux

Editor: vim

SVC: git

major languages: Racket, Haskell, Scheme, Python, JavaScript

Chair/table: varies quite a bit based on location

I need to get a nice monitor that has an hdmi input, this laptop is new and I
used a VGA output on my old one.

------
randallsquared
32 GB RAM, i7, 160 GB SSD plus many TB of spinning disks, dual 22" screens.
Ubuntu 13.04 with i3wm, a low profile keyboard with a touchpad in front
(Logitech K310 and T650). PHP, Javascript, Java, Go. Git. Vim with
solarized.vim. Digital Ocean, Linode, AWS.

------
jdzurik
Dell dual xenon CPU, 12 gb ram, dual 27" monitors + 1 20" third, dual graphic
cards * on win 8.1 / Mac OSX * c#, JavaScript, ms and pl SQL, lucene, Go * SVN
and GIT * visual studio, textastic, webstorm * 2 win server 2008 and one
unbuntu server.

------
cmiles74
I've been using the I3 window manager with Xubuntu for over a year now and
have really grown to like it. Definitely worth checking on if your looking for
a keyboard driven WM. [http://i3wm.org](http://i3wm.org)

~~~
doesnt_know
i3wm is amazing. The documentation is awesome and config files are in
plaintext. Believe it or not, that's a selling point for minimal window
managers.

I had a look at a bunch of other wm's and some common themes I found were that
configuration files were in a programming language and documentation was "the
mailing list and irc". If I had to learn a new language or have an irc chat
room open for every piece of software on my machine, I would never get
anything done.

------
mentos
Retina Macbook Pro - Objective-C/Javascript - Git - Xcode/Sublime2 -
Parse/Firebase

If I could investigate one thing it would probably be an external display but
I haven't found anything thats retina and affordable.

~~~
geekam
>> but I haven't found anything thats retina and affordable.

Not even those high-end LED backlit monitors? What about Apple's own cinema
displays?

~~~
alleycat
I'm the same, no retina support yet unfortuantely

------
kayoone
Core2Quad 3Ghz Hackintosh + 2x 24inch Dell 1920x1200 + Macbook Air 11

OSX Mavericks, Jetbrains IDE + Sublime Text, git, vagrant, Sourcetree,
Chrome/Firefox, SequelPro, Dropbox, Google Drive/Mail

------
cognivore
* No name Intel Core 2 Duo ~2GHz, 8GB RAM, 100GB & 500GB 7200RPM fixed disks, 25" & 19" monitors, Microsoft 4000 keyboard

* Windows 7 Pro

* C#, SQL, JavaScript

* SVN, Git

* Visual Studio 2013, Textpad, Notepad++, SQL Server Manager

As a bonus entry

* Beyond Compare

------
mlangdon
13" Macbook pro 4gb ram/256 SSD, usually with 24 inch LCD attached. Eclipse
for Java/Android. XCode for iOS. Sublime Text for everything else (Python
mostly).

------
Theodores
Refurbished 8Gb i7 Dell, Ubuntu, PHP, git, vim. AWS

If I could change one thing I would probably move to an IDE that does
everything for you, however that is a toolset to learn and pay for.

------
shadowcats
Is anyone using a 4K screen?

[http://tiamat.tsotech.com/4k-is-for-
programmers](http://tiamat.tsotech.com/4k-is-for-programmers)

~~~
stevenhuang
That's a very interesting article. I'm definitely eyeing that monitor now!

------
z3bra
hp Elitebook 8540w || i7 || 16 GB ram || 2 SSD 256 || Arch/ ubuntu / windows 8
|| python, ruby, javascript, npm || git, vim and sublime,

------
gte910h
Go the rMBP page. Max out all the settings. Buy that. Keep for a few years.
Repeat.

Runs anything, has a high resale value, and can drive tons of external
displays

------
imwhimsical
MacBook Pro, 13", Late 2011. Basic model (no upgrades done), 4 GB, 500 GB HDD,
i5

OS X Mountain Lion (Mavericks won't install for some weird reason)

Python, HTML, CSS, JS, C

Sublime Text 2

~~~
romanovcode
I never understood how can one write anything on 13" screen.

~~~
ek750
While I understand and agree it's easier and more productive to work on a
large screen, I feel there are advantages to the smaller screen size.

The primary is that it forces you to keep information in your working memory.
So you'll either improve your mental capacity, or use better abstractions and
architectures to be able to hold them in your working memory.

But once you accomplish that, it is more comfortable to go back to the bigger
display :)

~~~
msh
If its only code I dont feel any productivity difference between my laptops 13
inch screen and the 24 inch at work.

If I am doing GUI design or flowchart based programming I am not as productive
when I use the small screen.

------
taylorlapeyre
Computer: 2011 MacBook Pro

OS: OSX Mavericks

Package Manager: brew

SCM: git

Main languages: Ruby, Coffeescript, Clojure (for fun)

Editor: Sublime Text 2, vim for server work

Typeface: Inconsolata-g

Chair: Herman Miller Aeron

I have a feeling that all of these things are extremely common.

------
pyalot2
PC, self assembled, GTX-780, core i7, 8gb ram, ssd

OS: Ubuntu 13.04

SVC: git/hg

Editor: vim on a terminal, dark background picture, alpha blended text.

Plugins: syntax highlighting for glsl and coffeescript

------
soboleiv
16GB RAM, i7 CPU, SSD MacBook Pro, monitor+mouse+ketboard at the office Java
Git Eclipse(Maven, Android, Checkstyle) DigitalOcean

------
Jack5500
I5 , 8G RAM, 120SSD + 3TB HDD Win 8.1 plus VMs (Ubuntu, Arch) C#, PHP,
Javascript, Java Git Notepad++ 2 local raspberry Pis

------
japhyr
8gb thinkpad t430s w/ 128gb ssd Django, python Emacs Rackspace cloud servers

If I had more space, I would add an external monitor.

------
JacksonGariety
Hardware: 2013 Retina MacBook Pro

OS: Mavericks

SVC: Git

Editor: Emacs

Browser: elinks

Package Managers: NPM, Brew

Languages: JavaScript, Clojure, Scheme

Server: Heroku

------
lion0
Alienware m11xR2, windows 8.1/scientific Linux, Emacs, Python, Visual Studio
2010 C++, Boost, svn, php, perl

~~~
geekam
>> scientific Linux

That's a very interesting choice. Do you mind mentioning if you do belong to
one those organizations that I thought (as a kid and still do) I'll work for.

~~~
lion0
I just chose it because our client uses RHEL and I was curious. Could have
just as easily chosen CentOS. Sorry if that disappoints, but hopefully you'll
get to work for whatever organization you're thinking of :)

------
JacobH
6GB ram, i7 processor, 32GB cache ssd, fedora core 19, 24" monitor, 13"
monitor, gedit, gcc

Executive chair, L desk

------
solomatov
MacBookPro 13" Retina. 16Gb RAM. 1GB SSD. 2.8Ghz i7 IntelliJ IDEA. Sublime
Text. VMWare Fusion. Git.

------
vemuruadi
MAC Pro with OSx Mavericks, 8GB RAM, 500GB Sublime Text, Nginx, Docker,
node.js/meteor.js

------
jensandersson
Home: MBA 13" in couch. Back pain iOS devopment in Xcode. Backend stuff in
Flask and AWS

------
kba
i7 3770K, 16GB RAM, 120GB SSD, few TB of storage Hackintosh. OS X Mavericks.
30" Apple (2560x1600) + 2x24" (1920x1200). Java, Python, PHP, JavaScript. Git.
IntelliJ, Sublime Text. Debian server. Also a 15" MacBook Pro.

------
jaicof
8gb ram, i5 2x 21" monitor, windows7, sublime text, nodejs and Digitalocean
vps

------
mekpro
ThinkPad X230 * Ubuntu * Python, Java, JavaScript * git * VIM, Android Studio

------
jmsalcido
macbook pro 2013 4gb ram and an Intel Core i5?, this is at home.

at work I have a Toshiba Qosmio 17" with an i7, ssd and 8gb ram, they will be
exchanging it for a macbook pro retina this year.

------
brickcap
Asus x201e

2gb ram

dual core celeron

5400 rpm 500gb hdd

xubuntu

emacs

emmet

magit

nginx

erlang

nodejs

------
dm03514
lenovo t520

i7-2640M CPU @ 2.80GHz

256SSD

8 gb ram

ubuntu 12.04 LTS

Python Python

Git

Vim

apache

postgres

Eventually, I hope to purchase an adjustable standing desk

------
thenerdfiles
4GB of RAM on a 6-core Intel chip; vim (ctrlp, nerdtree, tagbar,
YouCompleteMe, syntastic, emmet, floobits, a bunch of other pathogen plugins;
@see usevim.com), git, tmux; no windows; npm (Express usually), grunt, bower,
Python for miscellaneous scripting.

